# '06 pathfinder wont start



## nopropguy (Feb 15, 2006)

I have a 1 month old pathfinder that is now in the driveway and wont start. It sounds like it wants to but is not getting enough gas. The manual says hold down the gas 1/3 of the way. I did that to no avail. Any help would be appreciated
Guy


----------



## KSpider (Feb 9, 2006)

Do you live in Alaska? or Siberia? Or atleast a cold climate?


----------



## Pepco1 (Feb 3, 2006)

Call dealer, tell them to come and get it.
Let us know what it is


----------



## Xeno (Oct 5, 2005)

Throttle by wire does not need to be "held down" the computer will position the throttle (if needed). Anyhow, are you using the ORGINAL key that came with the truck?


----------



## nopropguy (Feb 15, 2006)

Another strange day. I tried the other key this morning and after 3 trys the pathfinder didn't start. I returned to house and tried the other key and it started....weird. I am now thinking it has to do with the transponder in the key. Does anyone know how this system works? Is it linked to the same system the key fob works on? Would the car turn over - just not start if you had the wrong key? Any help in this mystery is much appreciated.
Guy


----------



## nopropguy (Feb 15, 2006)

This starting problem has been quite a chore to diagnose. I have had the same problem three different times (feb 24, Mar 1st, Mar 9th). The car eventually starts but typically I have to wait about 30 minutes. The last 2 times it happened the car was "warm" and I went back about 5 minutes later to turn it on and it would turn over but not start. I am using the key that came with it. My main guess is that possibly the engine is getting flooded since once I wait about 30 or so minutes it starts. I also thought it may be the battery but since it is turning over, just not starting I don't know about that. Another thought is something interfering with the engine imobilizer and I found the reset in the manual but I have not tried that. The odd thing is it starts fine every day for about a week, then it wont start...and eventually does. 

I took it to the dealer twice but since they could not replicate the problem they could not help me. Last night after I waited 30 minutes I jumped it with my van and it started after 4 tries. I am hoping there is a simple fix like a battery or lose wire but since this only acts up every once and a while it is very hard to diagnose.

If anyone has any ideas I would love to hear them
Guy


----------



## gbest03 (Feb 15, 2006)

When you crank the enging, does it spin fast, or does it sound slow, like the battery is run down?
I never have to touch the gas pedal to start mine.
Do you by any chance have an alarm system installed?


----------



## nopropguy (Feb 15, 2006)

When I crank the engine it spins fast like it is going to start. I usually don't even touch the gas pedal. It starts on the the first try every day for about a week, then all of a sudden it wont start. The last two times it has happened after the car had been driven for at least 15 minutes. Thanks for any help
Guy


----------



## Xeno (Oct 5, 2005)

Urm, start using the other key that came with it. Keep using it & see if it will do it again.


----------

